# Onkyo TX-NR 747 or Marantz SR 5010



## MartyM (Feb 1, 2014)

I like to purchase AV equipment locally. My current choices are the Onkyo NR 747 and the SR 5010. I am looking for opinions and experiences with both brands. Since the local AV dealers don't have these receivers available to audition, I am relying on testimonials.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

MartyM said:


> I like to purchase AV equipment locally. My current choices are the Onkyo NR 747 and the SR 5010. I am looking for opinions and experiences with both brands. Since the local AV dealers don't have these receivers available to audition, I am relying on testimonials.


I have the step down NR646 and it sounds really nice. Out of the box without any EQ it was already dynamic and loud when turned up say in the 50's MV.
It also depends on the features that you are looking for.The NR747 like mine use Accueq instead of Audyssey to calibrate room acustics. It also has a second zone where you can connect to an amp or the speaker directly to that zone. I have never owned a Marantz but I like the n747 it has Atmos and DTS:X capable when updated at a later time. The Marants has Audyssey XT and that would make me buy it over the N747.
I might return the N646 and keep the Denon X1200W simply because it has Audyssey.
It is all about preference and features along with budget.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

If you want to use built-in room correction I would stay away from Onkyo's AccuEQ. It does not EQ the main L/R speakers and does nothing for the sub/LFE.
I have read that Onkyo has done this to cut costs. Instead of beefing up it's processing power to allow for Audyssey & Atmos, Onkyo has left the processing power as was (weak) and cut the room correction-ability.

Of course Onkyo spins it differently...
"_enjoy balanced surround sound regardless of room shape or furnishing while retaining the characteristics of your front left and right speakers for optimum enjoyment_."
Yeah, right.

So no more Onkyo for me, unless they upgrade the room correction.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> If you want to use built-in room correction I would stay away from Onkyo's AccuEQ. It does not EQ the main L/R speakers and does nothing for the sub/LFE.
> I have read that Onkyo has done this to cut costs. Instead of beefing up it's processing power to allow for Audyssey & Atmos, Onkyo has left the processing power as was (weak) and cut the room correction-ability.
> 
> Of course Onkyo spins it differently...
> ...


I agree that Accueq is bland but I spoke with an Onkyo rep and they now eq the L,R main plus the sub. They call it Accueq advanced. If it does not bother him too much or at all not having great room correction the n747 is not a bad choice. The receiver packs a punch and when I listened to my n646 I was impressed with the sound out of the box.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for that update on AccuEQ, I'll be interested in seeing what they come up with. 
My TX-SR706 works very well except for the HDMI board, need to call and see if they'll replace it.


----------



## MartyM (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I'm still doing some research.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

My last 3 receivers and current CD player are/were Onkyo and I love them all but their history with HDMI board failure is not good and has carried through several generations of their receivers. I lost 3 boards within a 2 year period on two different units (3007 and 1010) though, to their credit, they replaced two of those for free. Between that and the loss of Audyssey, I will probably be looking at another brand when the time comes to replace my 1010.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

My Onkyo 706 has been having problems since it was only a few months old and has been getting continually worse.
I've called Onkyo several times early on and they had always said that because it is only intermittent it can't be confirmed what the problem is and they would not cover it under warranty.
It's worse now so I called today and they said it is out of date for warranty and inferred that these problems should be expected with older equipment.

Another reason for me not to go with Onkyo again.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> My Onkyo 706 has been having problems since it was only a few months old and has been getting continually worse. I've called Onkyo several times early on and they had always said that because it is only intermittent it can't be confirmed what the problem is and they would not cover it under warranty. It's worse now so I called today and they said it is out of date for warranty and inferred that these problems should be expected with older equipment. Another reason for me not to go with Onkyo again.


 I thought Onkyo extended the warranty until like 2018? I think I would be persistent and try taking your issue up the chain of command. I wouldn't take no for an answer.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> My Onkyo 706 has been having problems since it was only a few months old and has been getting continually worse.
> I've called Onkyo several times early on and they had always said that because it is only intermittent it can't be confirmed what the problem is and they would not cover it under warranty.
> It's worse now so I called today and they said it is out of date for warranty and inferred that these problems should be expected with older equipment.
> 
> Another reason for me not to go with Onkyo again.


That's very disappointing. The only reason I'd have even considered Onkyo in the future is their customer service.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll keep trying to get service for my Onkyo 706.

Onkyo service reps always say the same thing to me "the extended warranty only covers a very specific problem and yours doesn't meet the exact criteria."
They say the criteria is that the display screen gets blue dots on it, and it has to be consistent.

My problem is that I do get blue dots sometimes, but other times...
- sometimes my display gets horizontal lines across the bottom 1/3 of the screen.
- sometimes the audio turns into a very loud buzzing sound.
- sometimes I get audio but no video.
- sometimes when switching between HDMI sources the AVR displays "No Signal Present" and then I have to switch the AVR OFF/ON to regain the signal. 
- some sources, such as the computer, only gets a signal 5% of the time. So I haven't been able to play with REW very much.

Onkyo service reps say these additional criteria excludes mine from the extended warranty and I need to call the normal service centers who tell me that my normal warranty is out of date.


----------

